# Monster Seattle Storm



## rbtree (Dec 16, 2006)

..maybe the biggest I've ever dealt with. I posted this on a ski forum, now off to bed for more big work days ahead, maybe less time fielding phone calls.....and more working.

<<Yep, the storm was tragic for many.....up to a million out of power at peak. but for me, the only tragedy is no skiing. I must have fielded 90 calls today, which ate into the amount of work I was able to get done. Maybe billed out $5000 total...had two other tree guys and a landscape crew helping out. But I heard one company with maybe 5 guys billed out $22,000...and that was all without crane assistance. (sounds like he is gouging the insurance companies to me....anything over double time is not cool unless the work is highly dangerous or technical...)I think I'll be doing a bunch of crane work the nest few days. One of the largest insurance claims construction company sends me as much of their work as I can handle...for which I prolly could field 6 crews. Sounds like they had as many as 400 calls mostly trees on houses. 

Bummer, may be working for a month straight, missing all this primo pow...but if and when it ever slows down, I could afford 10 straight heli ski days...or buy my own crane!!

Another bud had two chippers and 5 guys at work in Medina on one pin oak all day today...tomorrow they crane the rest off the house.....wow, that sounds like a biggie!!

I removed a 150 foot fir fallen across an East Mercer Way private drive..it was blocking 10 homes....it also broke a power pole and was laying across East Mercer, along with all the wires...with no juice in them of course. It demolished a large snappgy old maple as it fell...

No pictures, too danged busy.

One of my arbo buds who helped out today as always, lives at Alpental with a pro troller...he's bumming too about the missed skiing, but he needs money too....me too, as I loaned him $1500 to buy a truck last summer and he's only paid $100 so far...till now.

His new truck was stranded behind the Middle Fork Snoqualmie road wash out early November, across from Goldmeyer. He backpacked out with a 90 pound pack, carrying an 046 and 064 Stihl, and his dog, through the deep water parts of the washed out road..and at least a 5 mile hike out. We weren't sure of his status for about 18 hours, and were ready to rent a chopper to do a a food drop....but this is another story...later he hiked in to get more stuff including his 30 pound 084 Stihl....then finally they fixed the road and he got his truck.. a 2004 Ford 4wd.. after about 3 weeks. He'd been up at the Crystal mine across from Goldmeyer, doing tree work for the mine folks, There was a lot more to the story.. including technical river crossings on a cable to help out the over wintering hot springs couple who live up there all winter, never leaving....and getting down off the mine which required some rapelling....


----------



## treeseer (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for passing that on, Roger. We are all at the mercy of the one who set this world a-spinning.

Are you taking applications from storm-chasing arborists? I'll bet one or two here may be interested in helping out...opcorn: 

I hope you take a day on the powder before it melts. All work and no ski...


----------



## 046 (Dec 16, 2006)

sounds like a mother lode of work up there. especially for folks with cranes.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 16, 2006)

Rodger's to old to be skiing. He'll get hurt and not be able to work. Fall down and break hs hip or something, LOL!
Besides the first few days after the storm is when the cool work is.
Keep us up to date!


----------



## ArtB (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep, lots of wind and damage here. 

I'm not a tree pro but have a dump truck and backhoe with thumb and a few saws. 

Hauled 11 6 yard loads of branches (not chipped) yesterday for immediate neighbors.

One of my favorite firs in the back broke off about 12 ft up, looks like damage from maybe 70-89 years ago that leaned and weakened it, will try to post a pix later today - one of biggest pitch pockets I've seen in a Fir. 

If any of you guys are doing cleanup in the East Renton WA area, send me an e-mail, I have space for taking 10-20 or so loads of chips during the cleanup from this event if convienient for you.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 16, 2006)

Stuff all here, 5mm of rain for the week and no action.

You guys are lucky.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 16, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Stuff all here, 5mm of rain for the week and no action.
> 
> You guys are lucky.



That's probably as big a storm as any tree worker here might want to get work from. Any greater, and they might not feel joy over the opportunity to work.

I experienced several like that in Portland, nearby.

Any storm bigger, makes life the pits. Possibly for weeks.

If anybody forgot, check out the wind, pressure and damage comments on this page...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbus_Day_Storm

Looks like the winds ranged between a category 3 and category 5 hurricane strength, depending on which part of the state.

The dates in that page, and dates on the news lately about this latest storm, indicated that a larger storm than the recent one, comes around about every 50 years. In that case, a much larger one in the next 5 to 10 years would not be unexpected.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 16, 2006)

Still no pics or time to chat, still gotta make calls. Worst one I saw today was a 30000 lb fir horizontal across a house. 40 inch dbh or so, easily 2000 board feet or way more. Ceiling material, insul and 2x6's landed on lady's bed as she slept. Miracle that she was unharmed save for her psyche....
waiting for crane for that one....


----------



## DDM (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess when those big boys up there start coming down in a storm it must be a site!


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 17, 2006)

Dam lucky bout the storm. We get barely anything 

It's funny isn't it? To the retailers Christmas is a god-send for sales, well for us Tree Workers Storms are our god-send for Storm Damage 

Ekka, did you get much work when that hurricane hit NQ?


----------



## diltree (Dec 17, 2006)

We have two cranes.......I'm waiting for the day we get a storm like that so we can get a real return on our investment. Rb...are you having problems booking a crane?


----------



## rbtree (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, diltree....but I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off....no extra climbers till Tuesday when a crew of three from Colorado arrives--I just fired my only climber for stealing. I do have one other company helping a bit...

So I've been missing much of the worst stuff...but Lakeside lives in a very hardhit area and is gonna line me up with some more biggies.

Here's pics from today:
































Some price gouging stories: and ex employee told me his boss billed out $24000 today including the 90 ton crane fees...0ver 200 foot of stick including jib--just him and a groundie...that kind of gouging puts a bad name on the industry.

Another good company did $26000 the first day, 5 guys, no crane, no night work.....also way out of line. Meanwhile STP, a good and ethical co, is only billing about $100 per manhr...way too low. I'm at $120-200 depending on the situation.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Dec 18, 2006)

figured your out there Roger, Just cleared 9 trees off a driveway for free. most were just peckerpoles. We here got off real light. Most everybody has power and water around here except for a few. They have been checked on by our local volunteer fire dept. (santa run tonite) so the kids are happy and the parents are tired.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Sprig (Dec 18, 2006)

Tonnes of trees down everywhere here, the firewood guys are in their glory and the hills are alive with the sound of chainsaws. Most of what I've seen on the ground is alder and maple (several in my yard too) with the occasional big fir thrown in for good luck and branches, lots an' lots of branches, but the alder stands faired the least. One nice aspect of this is I get to have a few bonfires, today was marshmallow madness for my kid and her buddy (yuck another fine mess lol) and several of my friends got their pyro-ya-yas out and the yard is lookin' pretty good. The hydro crews on this rock have been awesome in getting everyone's power up and running too but on Denman and Hornby Islands there was horrendous damage and still lots without power, maybe changed at this writing though. We had a wake-up call last year and a couple of years previously and many dangerous trees had already been dealt with, had it not been for that foresight things would have been way worse. I didn't catch exactly where it was but on the news this morning they showed a house that was cut in half by a big ol' fir, I think it was somewhere in the Fraser Valley, yikes! I love a good storm but I'm in no hurry for the next one


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey RB hows the power situation? My cousin is flying into Boston from Seattle tonight. Last we heard from her there was no power and she hadn't showered in four days! all we can get is the occasional text message.

Next time I'm out at Mercer Island, I'll look you up.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 18, 2006)

most of MI and the outlying east side areas still out of power....Sammamish Plateau, Woodinville and east is a war zone....

I live in Shoreline, my power was out only for 14 or so hours, luckily. No one could leave messages on my home business phone during that time...my battery operated caller ID saved some the calls, and some business for me.

Anone know any climbers, send them my way. There is beaucoup work to do on leaners, that can be done without a crane.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 18, 2006)

Most of the area to the west of Lake Washinton and now fine.. and Redmond most of Bellevue (Western portion), Bothell and downtown Woodinville are up. East King county is a real mess - I can't even get out on the highway today (and it's my only way out) - they closed it because of dangerous trees and power lines. Traffic is backed up for miles - 4 way stops (lights out) don't work real well... WDOT is getting portable generators to fire the lights on the real bad highway intersection, or so they say..

For my and other local damage check out the pics in 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40897


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 18, 2006)

NOt as bad over here in E Washington but still lots of damage and people still ouit of power. Most dramatic picture was the 100 ft plus Poderosa. Went through the roof, through the second floor and landed on a bed with a very young asleep. Kid didn't even wake up until daddy dug the trash off and picked her up. No injuries some how.

Harry K


----------



## coydog (Dec 18, 2006)

sorry about your climber roger. wish I could help but I'm tied up with the city, I've put in tons of ot since thurs night with no end in sight yet; pretty much just going home to sleep. we've been working the north end and central district, we're still waiting for parts of w seattle to be opened up, got most of the trees on 35 ave ne pulled off the houses , all except one with cars under it that we'll save for later, boy what a mess. gotta love that union double time though!


----------



## rbtree (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Joe....just got a pm from a guy in Poulsbo looking to change employers...perfect timing. Also, help just rolled in from Denver in the form of a whole crew of top notch guys. They have 2 GRCS's...and a tree I looked at today may need all 3 of o ur collective ones plus my Hobbs.....I am incredibly slammed, and the help will be awesome.

Here's some pics. The frist few are from the job we did today. The big fir demolished the whole corner of the house, which made the leaner easier to do. I used a power pruner and rigged 2 pieces off the trunk. Saved having to set a life line in the huge fir off to the side.





















These 4 pics show more devastation. We neen a 50 ton crane for the front tree, and the top of the second which will mean about 90 feet of reach needed. The rest of the back tree can be rigged off two other trees. GRCS to the rescue again!


----------



## rbtree (Dec 19, 2006)

A couple more











Last one was cool. Right in Medina, I snuck under this tree...there was 6 inches of duff on the road under it... 
Just up the street from the job.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 24, 2006)

Tough jobs the last two days, a large oak resting on a $300k small house, and a fir on an appx 12000 sq foot house on 3 acres in Medina..possibly a $20mm estate. Climber is Matt Mayo of Preservtion Tree Care out of Denver. He and Aaron (pictured in next post about the Medina fir) foimed "Storm Troopers" They worked Katrina and a couple east coast storm aftermaths.































More pics coming,but first we have to finish it, we have two GRCS's on it and are bringing in a third in a few hours.


----------



## Jumper (Dec 24, 2006)

Neat shots!


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 24, 2006)

Those are neat pics. I would love to see a tree job with a lot of rigging like that.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 24, 2006)

A few from the Medina job, a 30 inch dbh fir resting on a steep roofed very high dollar house. Again, zero crane access. So we installed a boatload of rigging--we used a small birch and a larger horse chestnut as gin pole trees, at less than optimal angles. We guyed back the birch, which was only about 8 inches in diameter where we had the block set, to a tulip tree, and to a cedar 200 feet away (with my new 1/2 inch spectra full static line, 24k tensile) Installed the GRCS on the chesnut, ran it through a block, put a 9/16th double braid full static line on it, and a 3/4 Stable Braid in the birch, run through a Hobbs. (The Storm Troopers guys had forgotten to get their other GRCS from another truck, and mine was still being used by Four Seasons Tree Care who own half of it.)We installed a double block in the birch, with a lowering line and the lifting line in it, and another in the chestnut, set with a retreivable false crotch. These last two lines were to be tied to the fir closer to the roof than the main support lines were set. But we didn't need them as we were able to get the entire tree off the roof by cutting it off the stump. But we had nowhere near enough lift with one GRCS. The insurance work contractors had built an elaborate trapezoidal shaped support structure that could be slid down the trunk as we gained lift, which they were assisting greatly with as they'd installed a 6x8 post on a stable platform and were lifting the tree up with a 20 ton jack as we winched. We had to let off on the jack several times and add more 6x8 under it as its lift was only 8 inches, and the tree was bent, so it took a lot of lift to get it free. Turn out the sliding support structure probably did little good. Anyhow, after we got it clear, we remvoed the jack support, and cut the tree off the stump. Due to the imperfect line angles of the two support lines, as the tree dropped down, it slid back a few feet which lost some of the lift and it slapped down onto the house, but did no further damage. We then continued to cut weight off the bottom, till it was vertical, then lowered the last 25 feet, which probably still weighed 3500 lb or more.

























Matt and Aaron


----------



## rbtree (Dec 24, 2006)

Jacking it off, oops, up and off the house.....:deadhorse: 




Mayo pounding wood.....not even in the morning.....




Too bad I missed the focus and forget to use the high speed motor drive here. You can see the blur as the top is shaking as it whacked the house. The butt has jiust slid off and the stump flopped right back in the hole.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 24, 2006)

*hell,fly me out there,i'll climb 'em!*

i like the sign.you'd never see thjat in new england.someone might find it offensive!


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 24, 2006)

Best pics i have ever seen on this site Rb well done!


----------



## Ekka (Dec 26, 2006)

Fantastic footage, and Rb is a great photographer with a wicked camera.

Those pics were like being there, well done.

JayD, it's been quiet for any storm damage here now going toward 3 years.


----------



## JayD (Dec 26, 2006)

*Pictures*

I concur with Ekka, usually the picture does nothing to represent the actual damage,but man are these awesome,just go's to show you the rite man behind the camera sure does make the difference.

The last storm we had down here kept us busy for about 6-7 weeks felt sorry for the poor folks with the broken trees but it was sure good for our bank account.
All The Best


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 26, 2006)

Rbtree, do you mind if i re-produce some of these pics on my new and upcoming company's website? Their purpose will be to illustrate storm damage etc..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought the fellow in the yellow Petzl looked familliar.

Say HI! to Matt for me.

Can I come out to play Rog! Oh, my wife would get upset...


----------



## rbtree (Dec 26, 2006)

JohN Dee said:


> Rbtree, do you mind if i re-produce some of these pics on my new and upcoming company's website? Their purpose will be to illustrate storm damage etc..


You have my permission, John. Glad they can be of help.

We finished the oak Sunday. I got no pics of the rigging points as it was dark Sat when we set them up, and raining foxes and hens on Sunday. But we had actually moved the dogwood a bit with asll the tension, so didn't want more on it. And we were worried of the possibility of dynamic or added loading as the tree swung around after cutting it off the stump. So, we found a 16 inch trunked Japanese maple at an appropriate line angle in a neigbor's driveway. We put my truck carpet pads on the tree and wrapped a 7/8th 12 strand sling around it several times, thru a block, added 3/4 dubble braid, and backed the chip truck as far back as possible so the 200 foot rope could just barely be hooked up. I had to squeeze the truck between a holly hedge on one side and picket fence on the other, then squeeze out the barely open door, carefully step over the picket fence, paying delicate mind to the family jewels, and go tie the rope. Matt was elsewhere rerigging a GRCS or up in the tree so I was left solo on that task. Then we got a nice pull with the truck. Now we had three lines, one to hold it back off the roof, this last one to pick it up and swing it over a tad, and the third to swing it as much as needed. But we needed to do no more pulling or cranking after I made the stump cuts. The hinge opened up nicely, but we were in no hurry. We were re-eyeballing the length of the log, a bit worried that, as it swung and dropped, it might reach the silk tree that the tree owner had warned us that if we whacked it, he and we would be in deep shift with his wife. Anyhow, about a minute after I stopped cutting, while we doin the head scratchin, she just swung over, and dropped right onto the wood bed. Weehah....

But all the rigging, thinking, squeezing of wawa outta our wet gloves, cutting stubs off the trunk from on the roof, installing a roof tarp, cutting wood, raking and chipping the leftovers, putting gear away, it took the two of us another 4 hours or so. I'm hoping the customer is OK with upping our fees...it is an insurance claim, and no one else could have done the job even close to as well, if at all.
It was priced at $4000....12.5 manhrs for me, 11.5 for Matt, 8 for my groundie and 8.5 for two Labor Ready guys. That''s only $80 per manhr overall, ouch...for other technical storm jobs, I'm shooting for 200-300 per manhr....at least for the braintrust guys.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 26, 2006)

Very njice work. Re the price: I was thinking that it was sounding quite 'light' before I got to your ending. 

Harry K


----------



## coydog (Dec 26, 2006)

nicework ! geewiz trying to prebid a job like that is above and beyond the call of duty, and insurance work at that! we just got a grcs at work today! couldve' used it a week ago but its nice to see things moving in the right direction. good luck and make some money!


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 27, 2006)

Jeez.

Hope it gets easier for you mate and when it's all cleaned up you can take a well deserved break.

Thanks for the pictures, they are really good and will go good for the use I have in mind for them.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 28, 2006)

coydog said:


> nicework ! geewiz trying to prebid a job like that is above and beyond the call of duty, and insurance work at that! we just got a grcs at work today! couldve' used it a week ago but its nice to see things moving in the right direction. good luck and make some money!



Yep, Oliver (gitrdunclimber here, not sure of the spelling) bid it for me....Seattle Tree Service I think, said $2500, but had nary a clue, never showed up. someone said it needed a crane, but there was no access. Anyhow, I'm gonna try to raise the price if possilbe to as high as we can. $6k would be fair. I left a polite message with the client Sunday about wanting $4500 or so, have yet to hear back.)

Ya'll wait till you see the pics of the cottonwood that destroyed a house in Renton, and pinned a lady in her bed. She escaped with but some staples in a head cut. Hope we get that job. There's a another 3.5 foot dbh trunk still standing. House will be demo'd!!

I've gotta leave the house at 6 am, meet another Colorado crew (with Vermeer 1800!!!), direct them to a tree on a house way past Redmond, which needs a GRCS and Hobbs rigged in 2 trees to lift it off, then meet my log trucker on Mercer Is. to pick logs from 3 sites, and get back to the first job. Plus someone has to declog the chipper that a greenhorn badly clogged up this evening, about at the end of a job where he and my groundman had taken a spruce off a house without me, while I looked at more storm jobs. 

Now,, after being on the phone for a couple hours and eating, I gotta go out and clean and sharpen saws..and it's after 10 pm....AAArrrrggghhh.

Friday brings a 5 feet+ at the ground co-dom cedar to crane out ( slightly split at ground level) and a 44 or more dbh doug fir with wolfy limbs and loose in the groound with a 5 degree lean--I have to limb it then bring the crane in for the logs....plus a quick and easy doug fir in the back yard that the Storm Troopers bid for $1800 that will maybe take 3 manhours to cut, buck and chip!!!


Got some great sunset pics tonite..and some pics of two amazing failures that ya'll will love...


----------



## booboo (Dec 28, 2006)

Keep the pics coming when you have time RB. This is the good stuff, no pretending, no posing. 

This is why the tree biz rocks, doing stuff that other people can't imagine or dream of and making it look good doing it!

opcorn:


----------



## diltree (Dec 28, 2006)

Rb, keep those pics coming man, you guys are doing some quality work, Old school rigging at its finest! Man I wish seattle was closer Id love to drive out there with one of our cranes and get in on the action. Driving a 40 ton crane to seattle from Mass would be insane, I go crazy just driving it to Boston!


----------



## rbtree (Dec 29, 2006)

After the storm!!


----------



## rbtree (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's pics from yesterday's monster fir....110 footer, about 54" on the butt, 20 yards of chips= abt 11000 lb, 2000 lb of limb wood, possibly 30-45,000 of trunk weight. Limbs up to 10 inches. 5-10 degree lean, cracked asphalt from root plate heaving. A few days ago, I'd set a 1/2 inch spectra line in it and guyed it to a large cedar behind the lean. Took it out to do the work as it would have gotten in the way and been a major hassle--as it was on the first tree that Matt climbed for me. 




ole butterfingers had dropped his micropulley.




I got pulled up with lifeline set in pulley on end of lowering line. easiest way of all to access the canopy!




I'm at about 50 feet in this pic. From there up, I have to drop the wood onto a slight slope, so will have to employ a vertical speedline to ensure the pieces stay put and don't take out the neighbor's yard and structures. gonna be a real pain to rig...will need a tag line to tip the sections over, they're huge. From there down, I have room to drop a 47 foot butt log across the driveway. Extremely tight fit to get the log truck in the alley with two 90 degree turns, then snake out the log while he's facing the wrong way. but it'll save firewooding what I guess will be 2000-3000 board feet.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 7, 2007)

Holey mackeral, the winds just won't leave me alone and let me ski...

AS I was on my way to Alpental this morning, I called my arborist bud Scott, who was on his down from his place up there to do tree work. He told me the pwer was out. I'd not called the report, but had checked all the websites and seen nothing reported but the Stevens closure.

So Matt, also an arborist, and I went over to Hyak, and skinned up for one run, then returned home. Did three bids on Mercer Is, all storm related fromthe Dec 14 storm. But there was another windstorm last night, and I'd had one call from a good client. I looked at their problem at 6:40 in the dark. A 110 foot hemlock had uprooted from the neighbors and totalled their greenhouse. I returned to check it out in the daylight and saw that it was stable and could do no more damage, and could wait. Meanwhile I had at least 5 more calls. Looked at them, and started a job at 3 o'clock to take a small tree off a house, and rig 2 leaners off other trees. Quit in the dark at 6:15 pm, have to finish tomorrow, and look at a few more jobs first thing, including a 70 footer on a home in Mukilteo. ( I'd referred my client to another arborist, who said the job required a crane.) But we have specialized gear that allows us to do work that only one or two of the 300 local tree services have the capabilities to do, without a crane. 

Dang it and the next storm is due in here any hour...aarrgh....I love the big money, and the challenge of the technical work, but am sure missing the skiing. 

This pic is from the Dec 14 storm. One trunk of a twin 3.5 diameter decayed cottonwood totalled this renton home, and pinned a lady in her bed. Paramedics had to cut her free. She was lucky to survive with but a nasty head cut.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 8, 2007)

Wicked weather on the coast. I see the last storm destroyed the inflated roof on BC Place. I suppose better this year than in 2010 when it is supposed to be used for the opening and closing ceremonies of the Vancouver Winter Olympics.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 8, 2007)

They're working on the roof.. I think it's being patched....not sure though.

We're nowhere near finished with work from the first storm, and another one hits Saturday morning...power was out at the ski area, so madmatt and I skinned up for one 1400 vertical run, then came home, did bids and started a job. worked yesterday as well on it (two leaners plus small tree on house) and took a 50 foot pine off a house that had done no damage. Good deed for the day, we did it cheap AND chipped the brush, as the client was on disability and was recently divorced. didnt want to make an insurance claim for $300 voer deductible. And I accepted $150 per month payments, with nothing down. 

We're off today to finish the wolfy fir, have to drop 30 feet of stick in short sections, utilyzing a vertical speedline to control bounce, then squeeze a 47 foot butt into a 47 foot space (just bushes on the far side.) Lead log truck to cedar logs, and a fir to skid off the hill in one piece then buck to length. Then drive to another job with a 130 foot hemlock lodged in the crotch of a codom fir...and take the fir down.

I've finally got more help, so will be able to run 2 crews, with Brian and Ryan doing a cleanup job and removing a cherry with a broken section.


----------



## SilentElk (Jan 9, 2007)

Fantastic pictures. Been a while since I viewed this site but these trees are incredible. Dont have trees quitel ike those in Colorado. Question about the guys from CO, what color was vermeer 1800 btw? I just ask because it alwasy seems like a small world.

Keep up the good work and especially the pictures! Mind if I save them to me PC?


----------



## JohnH (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like you guys have your hands full out there. Great pictures and be safe.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 10, 2007)

SilentElk said:


> Fantastic pictures. Been a while since I viewed this site but these trees are incredible. Dont have trees quitel ike those in Colorado. Question about the guys from CO, what color was vermeer 1800 btw? I just ask because it alwasy seems like a small world.
> 
> Keep up the good work and especially the pictures! Mind if I save them to me PC?



Yellow..Kelly, Dan, and Ken of Ambush are (or were) in town.


----------



## SilentElk (Jan 11, 2007)

Just curious. I had sold a DOT orange one in Denver a couples years ago. Curious how small the world was. Keep up the pics!


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 11, 2007)

*Roger...man or machine!*

One vote, machine...

I KNOW you're gonna hang up those ropes and get out the skis THIS weekend Roger! I almost needed a pair just to get home from Redmond highlands today as the snow dumped up there...the mountains must be sick about now! And next time you feel the need to get 25' of air trade the skis in for a saddle!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rbtree (Jan 14, 2007)

Finally got up to Crystal yesterday. Some wind affect on the steep north faces,unfortunately, but I still found some fabulous powder. The place never fails to deliver the goods. And they've done extensive glading on Left Angle, which made some of the the best tight, steep tree skiing in the country some of the best glades....but no longer semi secret or secluded. 

Here's a thread that Andy started, in the chainsaw forum. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=42494


----------

